# Sleep paralysis and nightmares



## mrs.jasmine (Mar 20, 2016)

Ive been experiencing nightmares for the past few weeks, and recently has escalated to sleep paralysis. Its gotten to the point i have developed a fear of going to bed and do everything in my willpower to stay awake. Any advice on how to stop this?

It seems every time i sleep, i see myself in dangerous situations unable to escape. I cant move my body when im trying to wake up and i feel like my soul is fighting to get out of my body. ive had this experience once 7 years ago and now its back. I can hear everything that is going on around me in real life, yet i cant get myself to wake up.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Your dreams are reflecting how you feel about life. Are you in Canada now? Do you feel physically safe? I do not think you are emotionally or mentally safe based on your posts but let's take one step at a time.

Do you feel you are at physical risk of abuse from your husband?

BTW, you might THINK you are powerless in your real life, but you are not. You are strong and if needed you really can make that tough decision when the time comes.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

mrs.jasmine said:


> Ive been experiencing nightmares for the past few weeks, and recently has escalated to sleep paralysis. Its gotten to the point i have developed a fear of going to bed and do everything in my willpower to stay awake. Any advice on how to stop this?
> 
> It seems every time i sleep, i see myself in dangerous situations unable to escape. I cant move my body when im trying to wake up and i feel like my soul is fighting to get out of my body. ive had this experience once 7 years ago and now its back. I can hear everything that is going on around me in real life, yet i cant get myself to wake up.


Night terrors. 

I had these growing up. It is stress related. 

You might want to try taking a couple of Benadryls before going to bed. The Benadryl will help keep you in a deeper alpha-wave state of sleep. The problem is you are not sleeping deeply enough and you brain is not shifting down into that deep "alpha" or "theta" sleep. You have too much beta wavelength in your brain. 

Have you suffered from ADD or ADHD? That can be a factor.


----------

